# lpr stopped working

## Anonymouse

My printer was working but now it isn't and all I did was to emerge a few packages.

In KDE apps my HP deskjet has disappeared, there is only the generic printer.

From the console if I lpr anything I get :-

lpr: error - scheduler not responding!

Any ideas?

Thanks

----------

## grooveman

are you sure that cups is running?

ps -ef |grep cupsd

If cups was updated, and you were not careful with your etc-update, it could have over-written your printers.conf and your cups.conf.

Also, try pointing your browser to http://localhost:631 and see if anything comes up.  That is the cups management interface.

G

----------

## Catach

I've got the same lpr error, but i dont have a printer. I only want

lpr so i can use dvips to convert LaTeX documents to PS, and then

to PDF. I have cups running but lpr still says scheduler not responding. My /etc/cups/cupsd.conf is unedited (and pretty much all comments). Can anyone suggest a quick fix to get lpr to work?

----------

## Catach

I've got the same lpr error, but i dont have a printer. I only want

lpr so i can use dvips to convert LaTeX documents to PS, and then

to PDF. I have cups running but lpr still says scheduler not responding. My /etc/cups/cupsd.conf is unedited (and pretty much all comments). Can anyone suggest a quick fix to get lpr to work?

"lpstat -r" says scheduler is running...

----------

